# Dual Eheim 2262's on a 150G



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

A few weeks ago I decided to add an Eheim 2262 to my 150G Malawi tank that had an FX5 and Eheim 2215. After seeing what the Eheim 2262 could do and the design advantage of the water flow pattern, increased internal volume, 100% utilized area and ability to truly backwash the media I decided to pull my FX5 out of service. So I decided to raise the bar and install a second Eheim 2262 on the tank.

I built up some custom intakes and outputs out of some schedule 80 (for it's dark grey color) and plumbed everything up nice and clean. I used 1" pipe for the intakes and 3/4" pipe for the outlet. I outfitted one of the 1" PVC intakes to also supply my Eheim 2215 that I use to pump water through my natural gas hot water heater heat exchanger to minimize the visible plumbing in the tank.

Here is what I run in each 2262 - listed as they are positioned from top to bottom

#1 2262
3 2" layers of blue white bonded filter
4 Liters Pond Matrix
1 2" layer of blue white bonded filter
5 Liters combination of Ehfimech (noodles) and Fluval Pre-Filter

#2 2262
2 2" layers of blue white bonded filter
4 Liters Pond Matrix
3-4 Liters combination of Eheim Subsrat Pro and Fluval BioMax
1 2" layer of blue white bonded filter
5 Liters of Ehfimech (noodles)

Side note: I originally built the plumbing out of white schedule 40 pvc and used Fusion black paint. It looked invisible against the black background but the paint blistered in the water for some reason so I trashed that set for the maintenance free Schedule 80 grey. I have used Fusion many times before and never had an issue and I cured this setup for over 7 days before putting them under water. I don't think I can trust that product again for the lost time and effort. It's a shame because I have used Fusion many times in the past with zero issues or concerns. All in all the Schedule 80 is going to never give an issue, scratch, peel, blister or anything ever so it was worth the effort.

Schedule 80 is some tough stuff so you'll need a good PVC cutter. I use the cutter linked below and it makes cutting just about any PVC <2" a pleasure. The cheap blade broke on my pvc cutter from Harbor Freight after 2 cuts on the schedule 80 pipe FYI. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_469264-943-3711 ... facetInfo=

All I can say is that is a whole different league of filtration. The tank turnover is exactly what you'd expect from two filters of this magnitude. The only thing that I'll miss from the FX5 was the ability to use the pump to empty most of the water from the canister prior to moving it.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm interested in seeing the the custom plumbing you have made, did you happen to take any pics? I also use the 2262s' and fill them with Ehfimech and Matrix.
P.S, regarding your last sentence, do you not use the drain valve on the bottom of the 2262s to empty them?


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome filtration!

I consider myself an Eheim classic series fan, I have 2215s, 2217s and a newly purchased used 2260. I bought the 2260 a few months ago to replace an FX5 and the only issue that I'm having is that the 2260 is louder than the FX5 was.


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

noddy said:


> I'm interested in seeing the the custom plumbing you have made, did you happen to take any pics? I also use the 2262s' and fill them with Ehfimech and Matrix.
> P.S, regarding your last sentence, do you not use the drain valve on the bottom of the 2262s to empty them?


Yes. The drain on the bottom of the 2262 will drain the water from the canister and I do plan on using that.

On the FX5 one trick is to use the pump to empty the canister:
Close intake valve
Disconnect intake valve
At this point the pump is emptying the canister
Close outlet valve
Unplug FX5

This is the only advantage to the FX5/6 in my opinion.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Good post, going to see a used 2262 this week, its not cheap but when the things are $500 new in Canada and I can get one for considerably less with media... ALso got a good deal of the fx6 (friend owns an lfs) i'll also be using the fx6 for water changes likely to pump out the water. This will be my first eheim, I have bneen using fluval canisters for the last 2 years

Anyways! they will be going on a 180g with an ac110 serving most of the mech/chemical duties, can't wait to start setting stuff up!

Curious to see some plumbing photos


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Interesting post coming from a FX5 user. I'm so happy with mine, I've had no desire to ever try another canister. I have never inspected an Eheim up close, I will if I ever get a chance.

I'd be hard pressed to give up my pumping capability though. I have the 3rd valve that came with the FX5 hooked up to a garden hose. I use the garden hose to drain my 90 and 180 for water changes. I close off the input and output valves, remove the output valve, hook up the garden hose to the output, open both valves and drain away.


----------

